# Merchant Navy For Sale On Ebay



## tabnab44 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello everyone, I've just finished 30 years at sea,and decided its time I spent every night in my pit , tucked up in the lee of that well known island!

I have recently been on EBAY and found all sorts of interesting gear on there under Merchant Navy ,Model Ships, Merchant Navy Badges etc.

Its worth a look ,but its sad to see the occasional MN WW1 and WW2 medals up for sale ..does seem our Island nation has forgotten how important its Merchant Fleet is these days .

Anyway I'm sporting a great new Merchant Navy embroidered Badge on my fleece ,it cost me £4.99 on ebay and I'm very proud to wear it we deserve more recognition don't you think? (Applause)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome tabnab44 to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer and a happy new year to you.


----------



## Allan James (Jun 13, 2005)

Tabnab,

I saw the title of this thread and thought Great, here's my chance to buy the MN! 

Sadly the way things are it's likely that you could possibly find it for sale on E bay! Just as well E bay wasn't around in the '70s, otherwise we could have seen the fleet gone sooner!

Regards

Allan


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Welcome aboard from Italy.
Gp


----------



## tabnab44 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Thanks for the Welcome*

Cheers for the welcome ,I should have introduced myself through the HELLO section. This looks like one of the best shipping sites on the web ,well done everyone!


----------

